# Only Clarkson spotted at the ring so far!



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Well a trawl through the usual spectator photo sites from the ring have yielded only one spotting of Clarkson or Scotty at the ring this weekend....

See here: 
http://www.fotinus.nl/fotos/photo.php?file=/Circuit-Racetrack/Nordschleife/11092005/IMG_0522.JPG

It also looks as if they had some rain...see here: 
http://www.fotinus.nl/fotos/index.php?folder=/Circuit-Racetrack/Nordschleife/11092005/&page=8

and here:

http://www.fotinus.nl/fotos/photo.php?file=/Circuit-Racetrack/Nordschleife/11092005/IMG_0510.JPG

Maybe they didn't do too many laps as Scotty *may* have binned it again it  :wink: [smiley=devil.gif]
Good to see they were out in the wet though....respect! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.fotinus.nl/fotos/index.php?f ... 05/&page=9

Check out the coach :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Did you say ScoTTy binned it again?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I was there the 10 sept, the 11 i had a birthdayparty :-(
I did 7 laps in the wet at the end of the day.
My pictures from the "Scuderia" are over here:

http://www.ringrebel.nl/SC1092005/herfstSC2005.html

http://www.ringrebel.nl/SCb1092005/herfstSCb2005.html

p.s. Rob, maybe i see you at your next visit.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Did you say ScoTTy binned it again?


I THINK Stu was just makign a sarky comment what with the rain and all - rather than actually saying ScoTTy binned it again.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Edited to say "may" have binned it again.

<Scotty will be after me for this> :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

What, Scotty binned it did he?

This rumour needs to be quickly cross-posted on all common forums...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wonder how Paul fared with his beats, sorry Beast. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Well I did hear another rumour that the production car lap record has gone, to a Brit registered RS6. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Well I did hear another rumour that the production car lap record has gone, to a Brit registered RS6. :wink:


Only if he lent it to Sabine for the day, cos he drives like a pensioner.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Well I did hear another rumour that the production car lap record has gone, to a Brit registered RS6. :wink:
> ...


I think straight line power blasts are Pauls bag. Does the 'ring have a 3 mile straight now that counts as 'a lap'? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Not answering in any particular order except to say FECK OFF to Tim (drives like a pensioner my arse).

Well i'm 1st back from this forum, although a couple of folk from RS246 & elsewhere will have got home this morning.

First & foremost, i'm shattered. Did Nurburg to Wrightington in one hit with a 75min break on the ferry. Covered 600 miles since leaving Nurgurg at 6:00am. Over the entire weekend, i've covered 1500 miles & driven for a total of just over 24hours 

All i can say is WOW WOW WOW. What a place. I've ticked that box & will defo be heading back. As you can see from Stu's pictures, the weather was fookin terrible all weekend, but that added to the fun & multiplied our respect of the track.

May do a fuller brief, but too tired right now, so i'll just do bullets.

One of our party (defo not scoTTy) wiped out on the 5th corner of his 1st lap, 1st visit. He's fine but the car is certainly not drivable.

I completed 12 full laps with all but 3 either damp, wet or very very wet. Although i had quite a few moments  , the car handled & performed like a dream.

Took some Dutch chap out for a passenger ride & he crudly timed me (on my analogue watch) at completing bridge to gantry in 9mins 30secs which was a proud moment for me  This in main due to the car driving & handling so well, but also as the track had a fairly wide dry line (Sunday lunchtime), i could basically follow that right round & hence my lines were better than i'd have managed without that assistance.

Company & banter were excellent & the car park was basically a Brits abroad scene. About 80% of the cars this weekend were British. These consisted of the Pistonheads Eurohoon, a big Ford RS contingent, one of the Scooby clubs, an Evo trip & many single vehicles which include virtually every make & model (even a rye TT Forum member in his V6 DSG, nice to meet you fella  ).

Their were probably about 10 incidents over the entire weekend, but no major physical injuries or deaths, although 3 bikers were killed the week before.

That's about it for now. Just a quick snip before scoTTy gets back & posts, as we saw many prototypes in the area.

Next to our hotel were a BMW team & along with the many new M5's were an M6 & the M6 cabrio  . The prototype AMG version of the new Merc S Class pulled up behind us at the well visited petrol station & finally we saw an Audi mule which would appear to be the RS4 Avant. It had RS6 tailpipes, wheels & brakes, a very fine engine note, but was wearing an S4 Avant body, scoTTy did get some pictures (camera phone), so i'm sure he'll expand later.

Bottom line is i had the time of my life & i'm sure the others who went would agree. Final point is i can't be arsed to check my spellings as i'm too tired :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds like fun. A "must do" for me next year.

So who was the unlucky member of the party?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Not answering in any particular order except to say FECK OFF to Tim (drives like a pensioner my arse).
> 
> Well i'm 1st back from this forum, although a couple of folk from RS246 & elsewhere will have got home this morning.
> 
> ...


hehe good report Paul. I know of few who refrain from shaving 10 seconds off a completed "lap time" for the purposes of pub talk but if you did that in the wet then that is great going for 12 laps experience :wink:

Genuinely glad you all got back ok and looking forward to more stories.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Sounds like fun. A "must do" for me next year.
> 
> So who was the unlucky member of the party?


For obvious reasons, i won't be sharing the details. He's got an insurance claim to sort out when he gets home  .

I'm sure once it's sorted, all the details will come out.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Not answering in any particular order except to say FECK OFF to Tim (drives like a pensioner my arse).
> ...


Stu,

That was the only lap that was timed & i'm sure that no others were even close to sub 10mins. The only reason i got what i felt was a hot lap, was the excellent dry line (totally dry) that acted as my corner markers for the entire lap. I just followed the dry line.

My timekeeper (the Dutchman i refered to) can be seen in the photo links. He was with his pal in the Black Lotus Omega (Carlton). Really nice chap he was to.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

http://www.fotinus.nl/fotos/photo.php?f ... G_0522.JPG

looks like the swissol stood the milage as well

nice shot


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I was back in work before noon........

Paul, I can't imagine setting off from the ring this morning for that length of drive after such an enjoyable week-end.

Hull is defo the way to go.

It was a great week-end and as said many times before, everyone who has any interest in cars / bikes, NEEDS to pay at least one visit.
It won't be my last, if only to get a lap in the dry, as the brief dry line that appeared did so when I'd gone around to one of the spectator area's to take a few pics, saw the track drying, headed back for the car, and it was raining again before we got to the car park. :x

PS I'd hate to see your petrol bill Paul................ 
I've just added mine up..........................:roll:

Ian.

BIG thanks to Scotty for a great week-end.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> http://www.fotinus.nl/fotos/photo.php?file=/Circuit-Racetrack/Nordschleife/11092005/IMG_0522.JPG
> 
> looks like the swissol stood the milage as well
> 
> nice shot


The front wheels had already started to lose their previous shine 8) & if you saw the car right now, you'd laugh. It looks like it's been stood in a field for a month


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r14n said:


> I was back in work before noon........
> 
> Paul, I can't imagine setting off from the ring this morning for that length of drive after such an enjoyable week-end.
> 
> ...


Glad you're back safe & sound. I will be going the Hull route next time, although i covered the entire 600 mile trip home in a little under 8 hours (flew through Belgium & France :lol: )

Yikes, just totted up the fuel bill myself Â£219.50 for UK fills & 235Euros on the continent & my car only has about 1/4 of a tank currently, so will need a fill in the morning. I make that about Â£380 for the total trip  Worth every penny though 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> r14n said:
> 
> 
> > I was back in work before noon........
> ...


Well you will be pleased to know mine was Â£ 300+ but I did manage 20+laps so that explains it....sounds like a great trip and sorry you didn't get a full on dry morning/afternoon :? Every time I have been it has been superb weather aside fom 2 days where we had rain.....given the quantity of nailbags that hammer round that place the ring in the rain is the most dangeorous "track" in the world - full credit to you for going out! On my semi slicks I would have been cowering at Brunnchen, nervously laughing at everyone else who got it wrong 

As for Mr RS4(?) who got it wrong at turn (5?) well if that is the turn 5 as in at the coca cola kurves then that is a low speed corner but if it was the downhill right handed bend prior to Hatzenbach, then that is a nasty place to go off


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > r14n said:
> ...


It was not an RS4 that went off. I can't recall the name of the corner that he came off (scoTTy probably knows), but it was defo a very tricky one 

At least my close to Â£400 fuel bill is not too bad then :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I think it's was the start of Hatzenbach, I think it's bend No. 10

It was the left before the "S" bends.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

That was one cool trip! 8)

Pleasure to meet you all and the drive down in convoy was great fun - S8, RS6, BMW325 & me in the Monaro. Lost track of all the names and characters with their cars and stories i meet over the weekend all i can say is what a wonderful (& dangerous) experience a visit to the track is.

Clarkson - I shall never forget that moment, when, without warning 4 lanes of motorway turned into two - i took the change down a gear and boot it route to slot into the car infront of me, as I glanced over, you took the hard shoulder option, I shall never forget the look on your face as you and the rs6 had that "moment" :lol: :lol: That wasn't the only one was it  lol! [smiley=dude.gif]

Really cool weekend (i'm in holland now) as well as the ring, i for me i enjoyed the touring around the countryside in germany as well.

Oh and that viper v10 ride - in the wet lol!

I managed about 160mph on the last derestricted autobahn section out of northern german the weather was fine up there. Best bit was cruising at 140 mph in convoy with 2 police cars, then they pulled over to let me pass (legally) at 160 lol!

The Monaro survived the ring unscathed, although another members car did not 

Everyone must do a ring trip once.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> The Monaro survived the ring unscathed


They tend to if they stay in the car park!! :roll: :wink:



W8 PMC said:


> That was the only lap that was timed & i'm sure that no others were even close to sub 10mins.


I didn't time myself this year. In fact I only ever have once and I did a 9'28 in the wet in my TT. It was the weekend of my off road excursion!

As was demonstrated time and time again. The 'ring is so much about knowledge and experience over the car your in. Why else would a Zafira be overtaking everyone (ok it did appear to be a test driver in a VXR!!)

It was really bad conditions. Not just wet but massive variations in visibility due to mist/fog. PaulC and I did a lap and they'd closed the track whilst we were out. I know where the bends are but we went nearly straight on at the mini Karosell!!

It was a great weekend and not too many big accidents (due to slower speeds I guess).

I managed 16 laps (79 chalked up now) of which two were semi dry. I picked up a different line through Flugplatz from the 'ring taxi and Viper and although I only tried it once or twice it seems to help.

Thanks to R14N for giving me his two laps when he left. They weren't wasted. :wink: Thanks to everyone who came. I'm trying to prove it isn't expensive. I spent Â£350 or wine/beer etc so that subsidices it plus I'm hopeing (probably won't) to flog some pictures to the car mags. 8)

Stu - I can't see any pics of my car but you refer as though you have.

Ian - I'd love to get a copy of the pics you showed me.

Have fun this weekend you guys going. Watch out for Sabine - she's absolutely flying and really playing it up for the crowds/passengers!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Scotty I was going to flog my pictures to a car mag to help cover my expenses........

Brown envelope in the post and the pics will be released. :lol:

I've checked a few sites and can't see any of me / my car.

Must of been hard to spot as it was filthy before we set off from the UK so it must of blended into the background. 
Or was I going so slowly the camera's overtook me. 

Check your email tonight. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm sure someone must have a pic of your car. It is...errrm... how can I put this...not very camouflaged!!

I'll be checking around some sites later so if I spot one....I'll sell you the link!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

r14n said:


> I've checked a few sites and can't see any of me / my car.


I got a couple Ian, will post them up when back at the weekend, currently in Docklands dodging the anti-war(wash) protesters.

Good to meet the faces behind the cars/postings and the rides in Pauls RS6 and Scottys S4 will be hard to forget.

Hope the guy who videod the lap in the back of the RS6 will host the footage, he was the one with the black TTR (Simon or ??)

Had a great weekend despite the weather and 1.6 Ford Focus :lol:

Will be back for some more........................


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > The Monaro survived the ring unscathed
> ...


 :roll: On _all_ my laps I kept it nicely in control (followed a "cosseh" :wink: ) on my first lap with no problems - the next one - mr RS cosworth tries to overtake before a bend, leaves the braking too late & heavy, looses the back and puts it nose first into the barrier, he then slides diagonally across the front of me (both of us at speed) and then bounces his arse off the other barrier. All credit though once the inertial had dissapated, he just pulled himself together, stuck it in first gear and drove off :lol:

And then there was that other car, not even 1/3 of the way through his first lap....


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS said:
> ...


I am deducing this was R14N yes? What corner and what is the damage...come on! :roll:  :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

No it wasn't R14N :wink:

Actually, I don't think it is (was) a forum member here, might have been one of the pistonheads crew :?

It was a RWD car  :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Wiped out the front end, both airbags went off and the screen cracked also 

Aside from the possibility of hurting yourself in a crash, it made me think about the financial coniderations ..... cost of damage to the car *and* 2000 euro to replace3 bits of barrier! Would hate to do anything like that to the Monaro so I'm thinking of a low budget/high safety type of track car for next time - kadett gt/e with full roll cage for exampe - lower power but easier and safer to learn the track in.

Anyway, even thouugh i didn't venture out on the track as much as some of you - pity it was so wet on sunday - I did the quickest lap out of all of us (as a passenger :lol: ) ... in that rwd V10 viper - in the wet! You can't beat a bit of arse-out fun  8)

Ride of a lifetime 8) :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes my cars fine apart from several new stone chips thanks to following a sticky tyred 911 at warp factor speed down the autobahn.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Yes my cars fine apart from several new stone chips thanks to following a sticky tyred 911 at warp factor speed down the autobahn.


good, excellent news.

I have onl driven the ring i the wet on 2 occasions and will never forget how much sh*t gets deposited: 
a) Before a rain shower (in terms of oil and fluids) and....
b) during one (as all the cars fly off the track)

It must have the highest "vehicle per minute" ratio than any other circuit in the world and because a high quantity of them a have their arse end dripping out, it'a hell when it rains :twisted:

PS: Paul, I have seen NO pictures of the Red Baron  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> It must have the highest "vehicle per minute" ratio than any other circuit in the world.
> 
> ...
> 
> PS: Paul, I have seen NO pictures of the Red Baron  :wink:


It had one of the lowest this weekend. I think I counted 2 bikers on circuit!! Each lap I reckon on average I only passed 1 or 2 cars and occassionly was passed by a test driver. A normal lap was when you didn't see anyone and that wasn't because of the terrible visibility.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Got back home yesterday afternoon - I'm still trying to remember all the events of the weekend and put it all into perspective.

I admit, after my first ride out as a passenger with scoTTy,( [smiley=dude.gif] ) I was really aprehensive about venturing out myself, especially as it was so wet. The Monaro performed wonderfully, really glad I have those AP brakes, I had one 'moment' approaching a tight left/right hander (I've no idea of the name of that part of the track) entered the bend a bit too fast and felt the car slightly drifting/understeering. I gave it just a little bit of extra gas the back end dug in and then I just let the car take the bend itself 8)

Despite the huge number of cars at the ring car park, I was surprised at how little traffic there was out on the track. As I mentioned I was tucked in behind a 4wd cosworth saloon to start with, on my 2nd lap, I had a Focus RS following me, he overtook me at an approach to a left hander and then lost it, right in front of me 

The group of people we were with at the ring, the banter, and the hotels/restaurants in the evening were all absolutely top class, will def be going back. I had a long chat with those Lotus Omega guys from Holland - cool dudes. Infact the range of machinery and owners in the car park, was quite unlike anywhere else I've been.

We also did some pretty fine cross-country / motorway cruising too. About 95 mph all of the way through France, and Germany. But what about that road out of Belgium into Germany on the border - quite the worst surface (bumpy as well) that I've ever driven on. I was having difficulty keeping up with the quattro boys (but the beemer was behind me :wink: ) then clarkson in his rs6 just floors it and blasts past me and scoTTy in one hit in a huge cloud of water spray :lol: 8)

My trip recorder is showing about 800 miles with an average consumption of 18 mpg so I'm reasonably pleased, particularly if you take into account the very high cruising speeds I acheived leaving germany (~110 - 120 mph) and the occasional blast up to 160. I also spent some time in traffic in Amsterdam :lol: and did a bit of touring to the north to Vollerdam and Harlem. The Monaro has proved itself to be a highly capabale and very comfortable continental cruiser, can't wait for the next trip. It's an absolute reveleation to drive on european roads - the traffic density is less, it flows better, and road manners are far better than those in the uk.

Looking forward to seeing some more pics. I have about 20mins of video, but no pics as I forgot to put my camera on charge on the trip out from Dover :x

A fabulous weekend, can't wait to do it again :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The only pic of me that I've found 

HERE


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> The only pic of me that I've found
> 
> HERE


And possibly this one http://kane.phpwebhosting.com/~burberry/TEST!/Ring2/Foxy/IMG_2976.jpg

It was very quiet on the 'ring last Sunday...No kamikaze bikers (well maybe one or two). The ring Taxi ride we blagged was awesome.

One arty photo of mine (2.9Mb)

http://kane.phpwebhosting.com/~burberry/TEST!/Ring2/Ed2/IMG_0986.jpg


----------

